# Whats best for my GR?



## macklea93 (Aug 11, 2017)

So, my little (not so little) 1 1/2 year old, Tilley, has always had poop issues. I brought her home on Hills science diet puppy prescription food and transitioned her to Hills Science Diet large puppy formula. She had diarrhea and itching problems. Once she was an "adult" i switched her to Fromm Large Breed Adult and she still had diarrhea and "allergy-like" issues (itching and biting). So, I switched her to Annamaet and the sporadic diarrhea and "allergy-like" issues still occurred. During all of this we've been seeing the vet and trying numerous solutions, i.e. benadryl, zrytec, fish/coconut oil supplements, addition of fiber (pumpkin), and obviously food changes. Currently, I have her on Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach along with Florti-flora probiotic (I think thats the name haha) and it has helped some but her stools are still "soft served" or just not fully firm.


So Golden Retriever Forum, here is your 13,000th thread about Food suggestions. Having a quick back history, what do you suggest? (note, shes always been negative on stool exams).
I've been looking at Natural Balance LID, Wellness LID (non grain-free), and Wholesome Nutro Essentials. Ive been narrowing my search to no soy, no wheat, and no corn. Is this the correct thing to do? 



Heeeeelp


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I know someone who's on Fromm and has similar issues. 
I suggested to her today to use Eagle Pack simply because it is rated well and has very few things her dog is allergic to like flax. 
Chewy sells it.
Fortiflora is probably the best powdered probiotic imo.. but for diarrhea scenarios, I like the Natures Farmacy tube (it has green lettering) because it tightens them up pretty fast.
A company called 5strands makes a DNA test for food issues w dogs- you might check that out.


----------



## macklea93 (Aug 11, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> I know someone who's on Fromm and has similar issues.
> I suggested to her today to use Eagle Pack simply because it is rated well and has very few things her dog is allergic to like flax.
> Chewy sells it.
> Fortiflora is probably the best powdered probiotic imo.. but for diarrhea scenarios, I like the Natures Farmacy tube (it has green lettering) because it tightens them up pretty fast.
> A company called 5strands makes a DNA test for food issues w dogs- you might check that out.





Ohhhh I've been interested in getting an allergy test done but my vest said the one they do doesn't test for specific food allergies. Does the 5strands test specific food allergies??!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you have changed her food enough to be fairly certain she does not have food allergies. I would bet on environmental allergies.

Have you had the vet check for giardia or coccidia intestinal parasites? If she has not been treated for those, even if the test is negative, it would be a good idea to do a course of medication and make sure that's not the GI problem. Sometimes the test misses it due to the life cycle of the parasite. Those particular parasites can cycle and cause GI problems periodically. She would need at least a 14 day course of medication, not just 7 or 10.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Also, you may have changed food too often. Stay on one food for at least 2 months to let her system settle and adjust, then give it another month before considering changing it again. Personally, I would not change her food again, I would stay on the PPSSS for several months.


----------



## macklea93 (Aug 11, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> Also, you may have changed food too often. Stay on one food for at least 2 months to let her system settle and adjust, then give it another month before considering changing it again. Personally, I would not change her food again, I would stay on the PPSSS for several months.


Yes she’s been tested multiple times and has taken the appropriate treatment multiple times and that is why my vet finally said it could be food intolerance issues. She was been on PPP SSS since June. The diarrhea issues have definitely lessened in frequency but overall she just still has softish stools that aren’t fully firm


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I think at that point I would ask my vet about the possibility of starting a hydrolyzed protein diet and bite the bullet on a legit food trial. Unfortunately there is no law that says her itchiness can't be environmental while her tum is dietary, lol! Has your vet ruled out EPI?

As far as immediate comfort measures, ask your vet about B12 injections  Super duper safe, super duper easy, and most likely warranted after a lifetime of loose stools. They really made an enormous difference in our colitis battle this summer, I can't sing enough praises.

Edit: I should specify not to try to supplement B12 over the counter.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you giving all of those supplements at once (fish oil, coconut oil, pumpkin, etc)? If so, that is a bit much and is very likely be contributing to the issue. Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach is an excellent kibble. I would not make any further food changes. It sounds like you have changed foods on numerous occasions, which alone can cause these types of issues. Forti Flora is also an excellent probiotic. As you know, avoid any foods that are grain-free, but also avoid any and all foods that contain legumes (mainly peas). Personally, I would stick with the Pro Plan, eliminate all supplements and treats and see if her stools start firming up a bit.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

If it were my dog, at this point I'd want to find out for sure if my dog had a food sensitivity or not. I know at least one dog who was really helped by doing the food intolerance testing offered by https://www.nutriscan.org/. If your dog IS sensitive to a particular protein or grain or legume, then it won't help to keep bouncing around trying different foods if that ingredient is still there, even if it's in a small amount (you'll really need to read labels). And don't forget your treats! If your dog is sensitive to chicken, you may find there is chicken meal (or poultry meal, or "meat" meal) in his biscuits. By the same token, if he has a sensitivity to fish, you may find it in some of the supplements you are giving him.

Something to keep in mind is that most kibbles have a variety of additives, even if they're just vitamin and minerals. I would assume some chemical-based (or even "natural") vitamins/minerals and/or preservatives might be capable of causing a reaction. If you do the food sensitivity test and nothing comes back as a problem, it might be interesting to ask your vet to help you identify a recipe for a balanced/complete home-made diet where you can control exactly what is going into your dog for a few weeks (if you are feeding the diet short-term then a lack of "balance" shouldn't be a big deal). If you find he's fine on a home-cooked or raw diet, then you know to take a look at whether the "additives" or the fact that kibble is processed is a problem.

Another recommendation would be to get the opinion of a holistic vet. You can see if there are any near you by using this website: https://www.ahvma.org/find-a-holistic-veterinarian/, but know that many will also consult over the phone (especially if your dog doesn't have an issue where a hands-on exam is needed, or if the treatment doesn't involve acupuncture or chiropractic or another hands-on treatment). It often helps to get someone to help you "think out of the box" in tough cases like these, especially if it doesn't turn out to be a food sensitivity. I use both a holistic vet and an allopathic (traditional) vet and the holistic one has made a difference in my dogs for everything from dog reactivity, to spay incontinence, to lyme disease, to cancer. I bring her in as part of my "team" anytime I'm dealing with a health issue with my dogs.


----------



## Golden9 (Jun 13, 2016)

I went thru many of your similar golden retriever health issues. Terrible diarrhea, very smelly soft poop, horrific gas, seizures, itching, allergies, ear infections, strong doggy yeasty smell, large fast growing puppy lipomas that had to be surgically removed, etc. It was a nightmare and my sweet Golden puppy suffered, and the socalled veterinarian with his 8 years of college and some 10 years experience didn't know what was wrong. What a liar. I read some worthless dog health books, none of which could offer any true solution. 

Little did i know, all the health issues had been caused by the puppy vaccines, and any follow up toxic vaccines just made everything worse. The rabies vaccine caused severe dog aggression. She had been fine with puppy class and meeting other dogs, but then the rabies vaccine, broke the camels back so to say. It got severely worse after that 4th rabies vaccine. The veterinarian just could not find any solution to any of these problems, but just kept selling something to stop a symptom, but never wanted to heal my golden, and other allapathic veterinarians, with all their so called years of education, had no interest in healing my golden either. The vets loved all the money they made from the damage from the toxic vaccines. They never cared that my golden suffered. I did not know at the time about Naturopathic, Holistic and Homeopathic veterinarians, as they know about true health, as the allapathic veterinarians make pets sick for profit. If they truly cared, they would learn natural, holistic and homeopathic cures

All the big commercial kibble and canned foods are bad like Nestle Purina Beneful, anything by Purina, Iams, eucanuba, Hills, sciencediet, kirkland, oh roy, call of the wild, tractor supply, rachel ray, store brands, etc. Most dry kibble is highly processed so all the nutrients are removed so dry pet food just adds some calories and adds way too many carbs, so most pets that eat a dry kibble diet are also way overweight. As the carbs are hard to digest so it makes pets fat and sickly.

Lots of dry pet food kibble causes smelly gas and or soft smelly poop, iching, allergies, doggy yeast smell, etc.. 

Smelly gas is usually a sign that your Dog can not digest the dog food. Usually smelly dog gas is caused by dry kibble, as the overly processed food is very hard to digest.
My first dog had terrible GAS, so I made these changes below…and my dog never had gas again. Unless given something she could not digest, like a dry milkbone, those milk bones are hard to digest, so they cause a lot of gas.


So for treats, we use sliced APPLES, sliced BANANAS, frozen BLUEBERRIES, baby carrots, radishes, dehydrated meat pieces, etc…
Probiotics to help improve digestion may help like plain KEFIR it is like a liquid yogurt, but has lots more probiotics to improve digestion and only 1% lactose so most dogs and people can digest Kefir. Kefir is in the refrigeration dairy at stores.. Add a teaspoon of plain Kefir for small dogs, and a tablespoon for large dogs. Kefir improves digestion therefore reducing or eliminating gas and eliminating soft poop.


Look for a more nutritional food. Try FRESHPET .COM sold in refrigerator in the Pet Dept at costco, target, etc. FreshPet is lightly cooked food with veggies and fruit. Easy to digest for most pets. Plenty of veggies and fiber for firm poop and most pets will not have gas eating it. OR lightly cook chicken, and ADD handful of frozen or fresh green beans, or green peas or brocoli or cauliflower or frozen mixed veggies to the food for fiber and firm poop.
Add a teaspoon of CHIA SEEDS for fiber and firm poop.



ADD a whole raw EGG, crumble the shell and include the egg shell as that contains natural calcium.


Look for ground up frozen raw pet food. BlueRidge Raw or MidwestLegacy Raw, MegsMeats raw. BeefForPets raw A mixture of meat, organs and bones. 

If veggies are not added, then add a handful of fresh or frozen green beans or green peas or frozen mixed veggies, for fiber and firmer poop.
Frozen Raw pet food, or Canine Raw Meat Grind and Feline Raw Meat Grind, may be sold in local livestock feed stores in the freezer.
When buying frozen ground up raw food for pets, Look for NO hpp No pressurization, No pasteurization, No radiation. These processes kill the nutrients and kills the enzymes.


Learn lots of pet health tips from true health veterinarian Dr Will Falconer at VITALANIMAL .COM

Most honest veterinarian I know and will teach you so much about how to keep your pets healthy. Sign up for Dr Falconers free weekly enewsletter to keep up with amazing honest health tips


Now my pets are healthy. Once I learned what causes all these health issues and avoid and find healthy natural alternatives. Pets are healthy and happy, no more suffering from health issues.
Almost no vet bills anymore, and I look for affordable natural alternatives for everything. The allapathic veterinarians will never like this, because healthy pets are not profitable.
Allapathic veterinarians receive rewards and kickbacks for selling toxic vaccines, chemical toxic prescriptions, etc. I have found these hidden reward pages just for veterinarians so 

they want to sell it even if it is not healthy for your pet and will make your pet suffer. Veterinarians never read all the warnings on each toxic vaccine or on each prescription chemical medication.

Proof is in the healthy pets. Once you start learning, you never go back to allapathic. Especially with Golden Retrievers, as they are super sensitive to any and all chemicals.


I am so happy I am open to learning the truth, as the truth has given my pets real health. We love goldens and have only had Goldens so we want to share so other Goldens can be healthy too.
And when your Goldens are healthy, they will not suffer from health issues, you will save a fortune in vet bills too. So with all that extra money you save, can be used for healthy food as listed above.


----------

